# a bowl with a BITE...



## Russell Eaton (Oct 17, 2011)

I got this wood from a friend last week as he was abusing it. It was laying on the natural "spikes" and not getting loved like it should. Well after a little horse trading this is what was hiding inside. It is a Red Mallee burl and beat the heck out of me for several hours. I never saw a single curl come off the piece, just chips! I sanded it to 400 grit and applied spray lacquer to is several times. I will sand it back a little and do 1 final coat tonight. After my wife saw it I was told it will be a staying at the house, she said it is her favorite turning that I have done.  Comment are welcome.  Russell


----------



## bitshird (Oct 17, 2011)

Russell, that is a nice piece of burl, and I honestly don't think you should part with it either.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 17, 2011)

That turned out great Russell, You are so lucky to have a friend who gives/trade you things like that.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! You say it gave you a beating but I think you won in the end.


----------



## Tom D (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful piece of work Russell, as Bruce said you did win the battle.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes Constant it is good to have friends and even better if they are good friends. 
 Tom and Bruce it was nice to win but it was even better to win with all of my skin still attached...


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a real beauty.


----------



## RogerH (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous-a true work of art.  Congratulations.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 17, 2011)

wow! if your wife decides she is tired of looking at it, I'm sure my wife wont pass the opportunity to have it:biggrin: just saying! Excellent job turning!


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 17, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful. Wish I could do that.


----------



## dgelnett (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a great bowl, you know when you do good when the wife keeps the bowl in the house.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2011)

That's awesome work.


----------



## robersonjr (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful burl and awesome turning.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 17, 2011)

That just looks wicked.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job, I turned my second Red Mallee Burl Bowl the other day, they are sorta rough to work with!


----------



## tim self (Oct 17, 2011)

Good snag.  Beautiful bowl.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome bowl.  Nicely done.


----------



## EarlD (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks great Russell!
EarlD


----------



## louisbry (Oct 18, 2011)

Exceptional burl and a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Freaking Awesome, Russell! Wow, Wow, Wow! My favorite to date.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 18, 2011)

Great looking piece of wood.  Turned into something very nice.  This is one of those pieces where a mini bowl saver would have been real nice to have.


----------

